# Linux!! Which is your favorite flavour?



## .:Shadow:. (Oct 15, 2005)

I hope there has not been a similiar poll before. Anyways which is ur favorite distro??


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 15, 2005)

Knoppix RULEZZZZ


----------



## arc_of_descent (Oct 15, 2005)

Definitely Fedora, although I do use Knoppix quite often for system inspection and/or recovery.

-- 
Rohan
*rohan.almeida.in


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 15, 2005)

I hv used only Red Hat, Fedora And Suse linux.

And found Suse the BEST distribution.


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh there have been polls like this before, anyway, I think the list misses four other popular distro's - Slackware, Debian, Arch Linux and Gentoo.

I would vote for Arch Linux.


----------



## .:Shadow:. (Oct 15, 2005)

I have heard og Gentoo,Debain and slackware but i have not heard of Arch Linux. Is it good??


----------



## vignesh (Oct 15, 2005)

I lile Ubuntu ,Suse and fedora all for different reasons.
Its not arch linux its ark linux.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Oct 15, 2005)

GENTOO RULEZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 15, 2005)

> Its not arch linux its ark linux.



Not at all! They both exist, but I meant Arch Linux for sure.

It sort of takes the best features from the other three I mentioned ... it follows slackware style simplicity in its init scripts and other working, has an excellent binary package manager like Debian, and allows a good way to recompile software with custom options and compiler flags, a little like gentoo. Its main branch is i686 optimised, which means that it is optimised for Pentium II/Athlon and above. Its harder to use than slackware or debian (because configuration of hardware and some basic settings have to be done manually), but discounting that I find it the best distribution to grace this earth.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 16, 2005)

should have included Debian


----------



## alib_i (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah .. seriously ... this poll is useless without Debian option

Almost 90% linux users in my college are Debian Fans  .. and the fact that our college has one of the Debian Mirrors installed in LAN makes updating lightening fast.
Real cool !!

( I have FC4. Didnt feel like uninstalling it for another installation )

-----
alibi


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 16, 2005)

SuSe Linux Rulezzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's the Yast That Seperates it from other flavours.
Of course yes radhat and mandrake have good Admin tools too but SuSe 9.3 all the way.
This is my first post almost after a month. Thanks to BSNL broadband, I configured my nvidia card , my creative webcam , my winprinter (canon i255), and even TV card and got it working. And believe or NOT i didn't know a bash command a month back. But one month with SuSe has changed me... Their User and Admin Guides really helped me learn a lot about linux. 
I have tried almost 7 flavours of linux from
Redhat 9
Fc3 and Fc4
Mandrake
Xandros
Ubuntu
to Ark Linux
But I feel that for a linux newbie who wants to get started quickly with linux and learn to use the power and flexibility that command line offers... SuSe Linux is an Awesome Option.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 16, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> GENTOO RULEZZZZZZZZZ



I have an gentoo universal livecd.How do I install from that ?


----------



## srijit (Oct 16, 2005)

have heard that the gentoo forums are the most informative ones around. of course you are _plunging_ into linux with gentoo, rather than _getting your feet wet_ like with other distros 
i like debian too. easy software install/update/removal. no dependancy hell


----------



## coolblue (Oct 17, 2005)

How can anyone like Fedora!! The most sickening distro imho.

In rpm world, suse is THE BEST
In debian world, I prefer Kubuntu over all others.

I would love to have loved Debian but guys its SOOOOOO OUTDATED!! I like latest, newest stuff so.........

Once more: Fedora is AWFUL!! Those who use it plz give me good reasons why u use it when such excellent choice like Suse is available! If u want eclipse, download it from its site....its 99 MB download...once u download it, u won't have to install it...just click on the executable and u go!!


----------



## coolblue (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm surprised: NO ONE USES KUBUNTU!! ITS AWESOME!!

And I HATE Gnome...KDE is so much better....so no Ubuntu for me..but of course Ubuntu is a good distro


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 18, 2005)

Mandrake is cool too


----------



## vignesh (Oct 18, 2005)

Fedora is a hardcore operationg system.I don`t think its awful.What problems did you have with it ?I am sure it will less than the plus points..


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, I've voted for Fedora here cos of all the distros listed here that's the only one i've used. I've used Suse 9.1 PE but its more like a demo version. But, now i'm using slackware. It seems to be even better than Fedora Core. Fedora is a very friendly distro  and hastle free but slackware, though more difficult is fun. Its teaching me something new everyday( I'm no linux guru i'm just a newbie as far as linux is concerned learning things everyday). I've just moved to Slackware a few days ago and have become its fan.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 19, 2005)

Difficult is fun.Me too I am learning something new daily.


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 19, 2005)

Difficult is fun  
8) Clueless @ Prompt  8)


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 20, 2005)

Guys is Mandrake a good one?


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes Mandrake is a good one. I've used it b4. It actually supported my gfx card , whereas the others didn't it also detected my conexant winmodem. It's a good distro.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 21, 2005)

Agreed I liked it though i used it only for a day. It seemed quite easy and a good one.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 21, 2005)

Its Mandravia now..


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmm So nobody likes Linspire????


----------



## mehulved (Oct 23, 2005)

I think cos its paid no one wants to try it out. Anyway I had tried linspire live and it wasn't really upto the mark. Can't say if linspire is the same but still it can't be much different though can it  . Though I'd like to hear an opinion from someone who has used it.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 23, 2005)

did anyone use TOPOLOGI LINUX???
 it runs on windows(just like VM). Opens in a separate window,
Noe aint that cool??


----------



## vignesh (Oct 23, 2005)

Never tried that.How is it ?


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2005)

i didnt try it,i've got a copy of it though


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 26, 2005)

i liked mandrake 10.1 OE but konqureror and filemanager arent working in it

why 
plz help


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 27, 2005)

Do you get any error messages while opening Konqueror and Nautilus. Do post them here. Guys will be able to analyse the problem better.


----------



## planetcall (Oct 27, 2005)

Breezy Breezes. Very stable Rock Solid. Try it guys. Its much better than Hoary.



*img209.echo.cx/img209/7932/sc1053tp.gif


----------



## godsownman (Oct 28, 2005)

Quite happy with Red Hat / fedora but I like Ubunut also.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 29, 2005)

no no messages. it shows opening in taskbar and closes on its own

im having a tough time opeing my hdds


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 29, 2005)

Seems like you are having problems reading data in your hdd and konqueror is crashing. Don't worry, Open konsole [alt + F2] type *konsole* press Ok. In Session MenU choose New Midnight Commander. MNC is very easy to use. you can also use root MNC to browse your data. When you move selection to * /.. * and press enter you go one directory up. In linux hidden files and folders start with a *.* Press [tab] key to switch between different parts of the commander and browse through the listings. Hope this Helps.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 30, 2005)

Vector Linux is mine...
Its cool and believe me, extremely fast. I love it more than my windows!


----------



## Prajith (Oct 31, 2005)

Fedora here


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 1, 2005)

hey i tried knoppix with write options
but on clicking on the hdd icons on desktop, it opens a "open with" window

and no use acessing my hdds in gui

can anyone send me kubuntu5.10?? breazer


----------



## vignesh (Nov 3, 2005)

I think you are using GameKnoppix.It does not have Konquerer..Try midnight commander a terminal based filemanager.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 4, 2005)

I have used linspire for live despite its slow speed 

Used Fedora Core 4 and am satisfied

trying to go for SUSE 10 eval version


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 4, 2005)

Why go for suse 10 eval when you can get opensuse? but it's your personal choice..


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 5, 2005)

whats less in suse eval? is it like eval software for windows??

or just shareware support?

if it juts support that missing i wanna have it, how can ya send it to me?


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 5, 2005)

hey satishsh

is suse 9.3 better than 10? how is open suse10 and whats diff between opensuse 10 and novell suse10?


----------



## vignesh (Nov 5, 2005)

The latest is always the better because it will tend to have better harware support and newer versions of apps.


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 6, 2005)

Open Suse 10 is certainly better, but i guess from now on Novell SuSe will carry proprietary softwares such as Nvidia Drivers.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Debian GNU/Linux is the hidden Winner.U can get a glimpse of Debians
Success in Ubuntu's ever  increasing Popularity* 8)


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 6, 2005)

@prakash : I have to get debian DVDś first to install it. What about itś programming tools, dev tools etc., does it have eclipse 3.0 ??


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2005)

@Satissh S everything......its got all program/dev tools in its 16 CDs  or 2 DVDs(morethan 16000 pakages).eclipse is also there..firefox all sort of plugins....b/w u can even use ubuntu packages in etch or unstable distros or viceversa.Enjoy Debian..
Debian Vaazhga


----------



## din4204u (Nov 12, 2005)

SUSE rocks.......


----------



## vignesh (Nov 12, 2005)

But one thing prakash debian is good only thing is it is not upto date and the new packages in the repository are unstable ones..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 12, 2005)

Debian Unstable means actually  packages are tested according to Debian Policy: *www.debian.org/social_contract 
the packages are indeed stable  are in the way to the stable distro via etch,testing distro.really unstable packages can be found in
*packages.debian.org/experimental/

yes they may be a little late in few packages to get into the distro.for eg earlier they didnot included Xorg as default X fast as Ubuntu did coz they waited Xorg to release modularised DRI.
nyways Ubuntu is also a great distro.   But Debian Community is purely FLOSS peoples work into making that Distro better.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 12, 2005)

YA Ubuntu is good choice if you want to try Debian.Its more up to date...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 14, 2005)

din4204u said:
			
		

> SUSE rocks.......



Got hold of Open SuSE DVD from other....wll try ansay rock or skks


----------



## praka123 (Nov 14, 2005)

Installed Open SuSE gr8 Distro..


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 16, 2005)

hav used fedora,suse 10
 SUSE is the best as far as i m concerned.


----------



## vinayasurya (Nov 17, 2005)

Mandrake is the best distro i used. It is very easy to install and very easy to use than Fedora.U won't get as much softwares with Mandrake as with Suse, but all the necessary softwares are provided. I learnt Linux by using Mandrake Linux alone after trying all 9 linux favours including Suse. I like Suse but still think Mandrake has some edge over Suse in terms of user friendinesss


----------



## alaap_anujan (Nov 19, 2005)

REDHAT RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 2, 2005)

i am no linux enthusiast so the one most soothing to the eye is my choice

therefore i vote for linspire

easiest use and similar to windows !!!


----------



## jay4u (Dec 3, 2005)

i am an redhat fan from when i started using it years back.....


----------



## theKonqueror (Dec 5, 2005)

For my servers, I use RHEL4 and for desktop, I use Suse10...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2005)

Fedora Core!! anyday!


----------



## raval_manoj (Dec 10, 2005)

*Which Linux distro?*

Though I'm not master, but

*(1) SuSe &
(2) Mandrake*

thanks to Digit DVD for various Linux distros(except SuSe10)


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2005)

ubuntu rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## vignesh (Dec 11, 2005)

I am with you mate........


----------



## Adhip007 (Dec 12, 2005)

Apart from Suse i also like Xandros.
Its great for first timer!


----------



## planetcall (Dec 12, 2005)

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/5026/screenshot2bo.th.jpg


Natural Ubuntu


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 12, 2005)

cool....
By the way....
Why won't we start a thread to showcase our linux desktops.. I have an enlightenment modded desky which i'd like to share.


----------



## desertwind (Dec 12, 2005)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> cool....
> By the way....
> Why won't we start a thread to showcase our linux desktops.. I have an enlightenment modded desky which i'd like to share.



Done!!!


----------



## razorjack (Dec 18, 2005)

*Gentoo ...*

Nothing more faster than a stage one gentoo install . Now thats speed you've earned. The ultimate tweak.


----------



## vignesh (Dec 18, 2005)

LOoks ike Elx is on 0 votes..I tried it once..I didn`t like it..It did not even configure my soundc ard properly.


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Gentoo ...*



			
				razorjack said:
			
		

> Nothing more faster than a stage one gentoo install . Now thats speed you've earned. The ultimate tweak.


I have tried a stage 3 and for sometime now they have stopped supporting stage 1. The use variable seems to be extremely flexible.


----------

